# Workshop pencil



## Tclem (Apr 5, 2014)

Worked out a trade with les to make him one I these for some blanks so I order a few kits. Abw with ca finish
By the way. Got wife's camera working now I need to research how to build a photo box then I'll get better pictures. Lol

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Blueglass (Apr 6, 2014)

Black like Ebonite... solid!


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Apr 6, 2014)

Nice work! I have one of those kits but still need the bit.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (Apr 6, 2014)

Think I I do more I'll get the one with the pocket clip. Think I'm also going to leave the barrel sticking out 1/8" instead of Turing an 1/8" I end of blank


----------



## manbuckwal (Apr 6, 2014)

Hmmmmmm me thinks you are the long lost .......Obi-Wan Pen-Obi 

Nice Job Tony ! That black pops!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Apr 6, 2014)

Looks great from here!
Well done.

Les


----------



## Tclem (Apr 6, 2014)

Thanks all


----------



## Kevin (Apr 6, 2014)

Way cool. If you're going to make more . . . . .


----------



## Tclem (Apr 6, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Way cool. If you're going to make more . . . . .


Sent you a pm @Kevin and thanks
These kits didn't have the pocket clip. Wasn't paying attention when I bought them and they come with the 5.6mm lead. The magic lead can be purchased through psi. Once again I wasn't paying attention. Those are suppose to be able to write in glass and metal etc.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 6, 2014)

Tclem said:


> These kits didn't have the pocket clip.



 'That will just give me a nice challenge to come up with one....


----------



## Tclem (Apr 6, 2014)

Kevin said:


> 'That will just give me a nice challenge to come up with one....


Stick it in your pocket.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (Apr 6, 2014)

I think what happened les said a workshop pen so when I searched that on psi I saw those and bought them instead of lookin in the magazine and realizing there was a " deluxe sketch" ,but it doesn't say workshop so when I did a search it didn't come up., which has the clip.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 6, 2014)

I would be willing to buy the clipped kits and shipped to you if you want? I think a clip is almost a necessity for me. If not I am cool with the clipless . . . . . .


----------



## Tclem (Apr 6, 2014)

Kevin said:


> I would be willing to buy the clipped kits and shipped to you if you want? I think a clip is almost a necessity for me. If not I am cool with the clipless . . . . . .


Whatever you want is fine with me. Just wante you to know these didn't have the clips. Either way is fine just let me know


----------



## woodintyuuu (Apr 6, 2014)

i need one too REMEMBER ME . I have wood to trade also, mabey not as nice as the other guys but all in all pretty nice, if yr gonna make a batch put me on list if ya want let me know cl oh ps NICE one


----------



## Tclem (Apr 6, 2014)

woodintyuuu said:


> i need one too REMEMBER ME . I have wood to trade also, mabey not as nice as the other guys but all in all pretty nice, if yr gonna make a batch put me on list if ya want let me know cl oh ps NICE one


Cliff like I was telling Kevin. These don't have the pocket clip but if you want one or two or whatever just let me know. Kevin is going to want the clips. If you want these ican do it now. If you want the clip let me know and instead I Kevin ordering some for him I can order enough for both either way just let me know @woodintyuuu @Kevin


----------



## woodintyuuu (Apr 6, 2014)

three pens with clips i would lose them in the shavings i want to look important this year at the JC Campbell class im teaching . September 14-21 . how much wood will i owe ya and how much should i paypl ya for the kits it need thx cl


----------



## ironman123 (Apr 6, 2014)

That looks awesome Tony. 

Ray

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (Apr 6, 2014)

woodintyuuu said:


> three pens with clips i would lose them in the shavings i want to look important this year at the JC Campbell class im teaching . September 14-21 . how much wood will i owe ya and how much should i paypl ya for the kits it need thx cl


Sending pm thanks


----------



## Kevin (Apr 6, 2014)

Tony I started us a thread so hopefully I don't get lost in all the competition . . . 

http://woodbarter.com/threads/wood-for-a-shop-pencil.13858/

Reactions: Like 1


----------

